# bent exhaust pipe



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

These are pics of the drivers exhaust.
there's some nifty dents in them.
How much of a problem is this?
I cant weld for squat, so is running the motor it's first time going to be a problem?
I guess if I had king kongs grip I could unbend them some with big channel locks............
thanks as always


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

You could run the engine easy with those...you could also have the dented section cut out and a sleeve put in....OR get a new pipe. Eric::cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree. More a mental problem than an actual one. Get the car going, and fix the pipes later....


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> I agree. More a mental problem than an actual one. Get the car going, and fix the pipes later....


:agree I wanna hear it RUN!

Bear


----------

